# John Brown of Haddington's Self-Interpreting Bible PDF Download



## sevenzedek (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, after searching high and low I found a reliable link to John Brown's Self-Interpreting Bible for downloading. Visit the link here.

Trinitarian Bible Society's upcoming "Westminster Bible" due late this or early next year piqued my interest in searching for this treasure. Their new reference bible will contain Brown's cross-references.

When you visit the link I provided above, scroll to the bottom. There you will find four links to four PDFs. Each file is about 100 Mb. After downloading these files, my Norton found no problems.

Enjoy!


----------



## eqdj (Jun 23, 2011)

It's also available at Google Books The Self-interpreting Bible ... - Google Books


----------

